# Emersed Bucephalandra setup



## blackdog76 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice setup. I'm doing something similar but keep getting algae in the substrate. Do you flush the water somehow or just keep adding it? Also what ferts are you using? Right now I'm only using tank water for nutrients.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Any issues with mold/fungus? I keep getting issues with that in my bins


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Cool project. I just got into Buces myself, only submerse growing though with CO2 and ferts (want the nice colors you see in pics)

Don't know much on emersed set ups, but curious

Do the plants grow much faster emersed? Even faster than growing in co2 injected, EI dosed tank? What about emersed vs same set up as yours (light, substrate) but submersed (just enough water to cover plants) and dosing water column ferts? Just wondering as to the benefits of emerse growing. I hear insects/pests can become a problem?
Do you need to have a sprayer, spraying the plants?
Is the water just stagnant (no flow)?
How often do you have to add more water?
The whole room humid or is it contained in a tent? I know people that grew hydroponically with high humidity and the whole room molded up quickly even with a large open window with a big box fan as well as a ton of other fans keeping temps down.

By the way, wheres the cheapest place to but stainless steel mesh sheets?

Sorry for all the questions. Feel free to not answer


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

blackdog76 said:


> Nice setup. I'm doing something similar but keep getting algae in the substrate. Do you flush the water somehow or just keep adding it? Also what ferts are you using? Right now I'm only using tank water for nutrients.


I keep adding it. I also use tank water for nutrients (tank has EI method)



Kehy said:


> Any issues with mold/fungus? I keep getting issues with that in my bins


I dont have mold/fungus, try to squeeze one garlic clove in the water. It works for me. 




WaterLife said:


> Cool project. I just got into Buces myself, only submerse growing though with CO2 and ferts (want the nice colors you see in pics)
> 
> Don't know much on emersed set ups, but curious
> 
> ...


----------

